# Derealization and what is actualy going on with brain!



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

So, I have this derealization for more than 3 months and I think that I finaly know what is actualy going on with brain. When you are awake it's hard to tell what is wrong, although you know there is something very wrong. But when I'm dreaming, I realised something. You know when you have some dream and in that dream you feel completely different than you were ever feeling in your real life!? You feel like completely somebody else in that dream, because your perception of the world in that dream is completely different. And then, you wake up. What happens then!? Without DR, that distorted perception will go away after few seconds or 5 minutes after you woke up if dream really left strong impression on you, but even that perception will be almost half gone the second when you wake up. But when you are DR'ed, you will be stucked with that perception for 1 hour, or 2 hours... or even for half of your day.

For example, when you are not home, doing something outside and later, you are back at your house, you will not be able for some time to recognise emotionaly your house, because you are stucked in place where you were before. Same with thinking. If you feel fear and if you have many bad scenarios in your head, that will also pull your perception off. But that's all that is changed- your perception. Your knowledge, your reflexes, what you see... all of that is still here in the right place at the right time, but you just can't feel your surroundings right. What I believe is that actualy brain became tired. The brain is slowed down because of drug, trauma, stress or anything that brain simply couldn't handle that much.

In reality, nothing is actualy gone terrible wrong, because we are still functioning normal, but in our heads it seems like complete disaster, because we are not feeling our surroundings anymore like we used to. When we add fear to that tired brain, it is shutting down even more and we are even more screwed then. Our brain and our central nervous system as a physical matter are actualy not smart- they react instinctively... it doesn't think, it doesn't know that we feel fear because of it... it only feels danger, fear and it is shutting down then and then, our perception of the world is slowed down. Yes, it's a protection mechaninsm, but it's a stupid one. The most what you can do actualy is not to think about it and not feeding that instinct with worry and fear. Convince that stupid a**hole in your head that everything is great (even if it's not) and it will believe you! Force it to concentrate on something else. Don't feed it with fear. It's not easy, because he learned to live in danger and anticipation, but we can't handle to live like that all the time. Our brain thinks that we are probably in Vietnam and not here in "not so dangerous" real world. Even when you feel great with DR, you will still feel slightly off, because your brain will still expect some danger.

DR is delayed perception on our emotional level. Every wrong thought is changing our perception and turns it into something weird. Sometimes when million of pictures are running through your head and you don't know where you are or who you are and having panic attacks is because that you are scared and in that "safe mode" brain put you in, it simply can't process thoughts combined with that fear.
So actualy- our brain is stupid and it will give us those emotions that we will give to it. It's not rational part of brain... it is pure instinct. Give it fear and it will return even more fear. Give it joy and it will give you back your right perception.
In DR condition we are actualy not able to control that instinct, so we must cooperate with it until it will be gone. Our brain is actualy closer to dream state than to real state of mind while DR'ed.

I hope that this does make any sense at all.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I guess you're right indeed, and I also think most of us knew part of that atleast already but, the hardest part in all of that is to actually go along with the DP/DR feelings because you can never live without fear if you think you're constantly dreaming or about to die (or whatever people think, each one has his own paranoia). I mean, it is possible to do that but, first of all you have to be strong, second you have to be strong for a really long time, not for just a day or two, because the brain won't feel like theres no more danger after 1/2 or even a week/month with some peace, because I've managed to be around 2 weeks or more without intense DP but it came back, and it's been striking hard for a week now.

So, in my oppinion, for a full recovery you'd need to be strong, then you'd need everything to go well in your life (getting a nice job, getting to meet new people and finding new true friends, a good relationship, etc) to help you fight your way trough DP, and then you'd have to be patient, because most people with DP just can't achieve this kind of "inner peace" for a long time.


----------



## Babble (Mar 9, 2010)

"Convince that stupid a**hole in your head that everything is great (even if it's not)" hahahaha I love you for saying that. That is the most sound piece of advice I have heard in a long time. I'm quoting you. 
Have you heard about DMT at all? It could be the chemical that is responsible for dreaming. It is also the most effective hallucinogen known to man.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

ThisCantBeHappening said:


> I guess you're right indeed, and I also think most of us knew part of that atleast already but, the hardest part in all of that is to actually go along with the DP/DR feelings because you can never live without fear if you think you're constantly dreaming or about to die (or whatever people think, each one has his own paranoia). I mean, it is possible to do that but, first of all you have to be strong, second you have to be strong for a really long time, not for just a day or two, because the brain won't feel like theres no more danger after 1/2 or even a week/month with some peace, because I've managed to be around 2 weeks or more without intense DP but it came back, and it's been striking hard for a week now.
> 
> So, in my oppinion, for a full recovery you'd need to be strong, then you'd need everything to go well in your life (getting a nice job, getting to meet new people and finding new true friends, a good relationship, etc) to help you fight your way trough DP, and then you'd have to be patient, because most people with DP just can't achieve this kind of "inner peace" for a long time.


What is actualy hard to do is flowing with it. We don't need to fight against it, because that makes it even worse. We must learn how to flow with it without fear. I know it's hard. If it isn't hard, I wouldn't be DR'ed now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Babble said:


> Have you heard about DMT at all? It could be the chemical that is responsible for dreaming. It is also the most effective hallucinogen known to man.


I've had my Pineal Gland and DMT cause major hallucinogenic episodes throughout my time being dissociated (DP).


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Babble said:


> "Convince that stupid a**hole in your head that everything is great (even if it's not)" hahahaha I love you for saying that. That is the most sound piece of advice I have heard in a long time. I'm quoting you.
> Have you heard about DMT at all? It could be the chemical that is responsible for dreaming. It is also the most effective hallucinogen known to man.


I haven't heard about DMT. It seems that because of this condition, I will learn a lot about chemistry in human body


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

This is pretty much what I said in my post in the recovery section, what dpmanual says, what most recovered people say.

I think the thing is that everyone has to reach that conclusion themselves, something needs to click so that you are happy with the explanation in yourself. Then you can really start to accept the feelings for just a symptom and not something to worry about or fear or have to work out









In essence yes, it is a protection mechanism that is outdated. There is no visible threat, we just know we feel weird and so that fear is projected onto ourselves and our surroundings and we feel even more weird and so the cycle continues.

Once you can understand that and why it happens, you are nearly there. Fear is in most cases a lack of understanding. By understanding you remove the fear as you know it is just your brain's own protection mechanism gone haywire, then you just need to get on with your life as best you can and see it as more of an annoyance than some big monster. The more you do normal things without avoidance, then the more you show your brain there is nothing to fear and gradually the DP will dissipate.


----------

